

Woman Strips Down to Her Lingerie, Gets TSA Pat Down Anyway—Twice - rohitarondekar
http://gizmodo.com/5703878/

======
run4yourlives
To be fair, if you go to the airport looking for attention, you will find it.

------
Skywing
She reminds me of this chick: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDAaTzccCik>

